
New Findings in T Cell Behavior Help Develop New Immunotherapies for Cancer - benniebio
https://www.creative-bioarray.com/immuno-oncology.htm
======
benniebio
Professor Ross Kedl, one of the researchers, claiming that the function of
mitochondria in cells will support the extent of cell division, and this may
be of great significance for future researchers to develop vaccines for the
treatment of various diseases. T cells that respond to infection usually rely
on glucose as a source of energy, which is the same to the cancer cells. When
T cells begin to attack tumors, tumor cells will compete for glucose, thereby,
causing T cells to lose glucose as a source of energy, however, while T cells
no longer need glucose, they may be effective in helping fight against tumor
cells.

It may be useful to treat cancer when a T cell produced by a subunit vaccine
is combined with a drug that blocks aerobic glycolysis. Aerobic glycolysis, as
a favourite cell metabolic pathway of tumor cells, when T cells begin to
attack tumor cells freely instead of competing with glucose, tumor growth will
be effectively inhibited. Researcher Jared Klarquist explains that scientists
are now delving into the reactions of T cells to infections in the body, and
if they can figure out how cells respond, perhaps a more effective vaccine
could be developed. In this study, the researchers discovered a non-infectious
vaccine strategy that could induce the same level of T cell immune defense
from infection.

------
benniebio
The researchers point out that the rules that direct T cells to respond to
infectious agents may be different from the response of cells to subunit
vaccines. In fact, T cells from subunit vaccines may not be able to reproduce
without the need for glucose. Klarquist said that it was widely believed
before this findings that mitochondria excel at making energy, but T cells
still need glucose to produce cellular raw materials such as proteins, fats
and nucleic acids. Elucidating the mechanisms by which the collective immune
response is induced after vaccination may provide researchers with the
opportunity to help with metabolic or nutritional interventions that enhance
the body's vaccine-induced immune response.

The results of this study may be applied in the development of new cancer
immunotherapy. At present, researchers are investigating how relevant
strategies can positively influence the therapeutic effects of immune-based
cancer therapies in patients in the clinic.

------
benniebio
Recently, a research report published in the international journal Science
Immunology, scientists from the University of Colorado found that the disease-
resistant T cells obtained from the vaccine may not need glucose to rapidly
multiply, related research results may provide new ideas and hopes for the
development of new immunotherapy for cancer patients.

In this study, the researchers analyzed patients who were vaccinated with
subunit vaccines which is made with a portion of the disease virus to test the
T cells produced in their immune systems. The researchers found that the key
white blood cells (T cells) that attack and suppress infection do not rely on
glucose to accelerate rapid cell division, the cell division will occur every
2-4 hours. Instead, these white blood cells take advantage mitochondria to
support cell growth and division.

